# Checkering a Laminate Stock



## NorthGaAire (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a new Boyds JRS laminate stock that I would like to have checkered.  

Any recommendations on a Georgia gunsmith who would tackle this?


----------



## urbaneruralite (Dec 19, 2007)

Might be hard to get good sharp check in plywood. The plys are kinda soft aren't they?


----------



## doublebarrel (Dec 21, 2007)

A Sako rifle with laminated stock that is checkered is on the front cover of the current American Rifleman Magazine.


----------



## Robert405 (Dec 21, 2007)

Not in Ga. but does do laminate 

www.classiccheckering.com


----------



## michaeljt (Dec 25, 2007)

hello, I am a gunsmith in Buford Ga. and I specialize in stock work and es I do checker laminates but it is a little more work beause of the glue and varying degrees of hardness between woods price would depend on what pattern you wanted. Checkout some of my work on kcustomgunsmiths.com


----------



## NorthGaAire (Dec 25, 2007)

Michael, 

Can you update the link to the web page?  

I could not get it to work.  

Thanks.


----------



## michaeljt (Dec 27, 2007)

sorry the link is kdcustomgunsmiths.com bad typing on my part


----------



## OkieHunter (Jan 5, 2008)

Here is a pic of my Ruger 7mm mag with laminated stock that has been checkered.


----------



## fflintlock (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice work ! Wow !
Good look'n gun too, that's fer sure !
Jerald


----------



## noordinaryjoe (Oct 12, 2011)

Yes!  Very nice...here's hoping that you are still watching this ancient thread OkieHunter - who did this great work for you?  

I have an M77 Hawkeye in need of the same treatment!

How has the checkering held up since you had this done?  (birch being softer than walnut)


----------

